

Ask HN: Is app.net worth it? - chunkyslink

I'm thinking of subscribing to app.net but I'm in two minds. I'm sick of all the junk and advertising on twitter but I'm a little nervous it will be like a ghost town on there and I'm not sure what the tangible benefits would be.<p>Can anyone offer me any advice?
======
halfpipe
Looks like it will be ridiculously dead. Would you REALLY do this just because
of advertising on Twitter? Who even needs social networking..

~~~
chunkyslink
Can you say that with any authority or is that a guess?

> Who even needs social networking

I've used twitter in the past to find people and make sales. So I guess that
would be me.

------
richo
I am a subscriber, purely because I don't want anyone to get my username. This
really pisses me off, but at the end of the day, I like being richo everywhere
so I'm gunna suck it up, pay $5 a month for a service I don't use and write it
off to being a vain fool.

------
loceng
I guess you should ask the people who you'd most like to see updates from, and
see if they are on App.net. I am on there. I only follow a few people. I
hadn't checked it in at least a month until earlier today. I won't be renewing
though.

------
jwarzech
I've actually noticed that the low amount of noise (as well as the higher
character limit) has caused me to have better conversations than I've ever had
on Twitter.

------
djt
I'd be interested to hear from people that actually have accounts to find out
if they think it is good.

